# Form - 80 related questions



## rohit_mca2000 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi ,

i recently filed for GSM 175 visa and have to attach Form-80 as one of the document.

I have few queries, can someone please answer them?

1)
Question 4) Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1 to enter Australia

NO : Write the number of the document you used to 
enter Australia

YES: 

I havent yet entered australia because i havent yet received the VISA. 
What do i select here?


2) 
Question 27 ? IS YOUR PARTNER CURRRENTLY OR HAVE THEY EVER BEEN CITIZREN OF ANY CONTRY

Are they talking about some country other than the country of origin?


3)
36) REASON OF GOING TO AUSTRALIA

I am applying for PR visa and plan to work and then apply for citizenship. what do i wrrite here?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

rohit_mca2000 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> i recently filed for GSM 175 visa and have to attach Form-80 as one of the document.
> 
> ...


* Migration *


----------



## rohit_mca2000 (Apr 10, 2012)

_shel said:


> * Migration *



Thanks a lot _shel,

I have a further few questiona related to Form 80 and the same is mentioned below.

Q1)
What do u write for question 32? I will be travelling to Australia with my Wife but only after i receive my VISA.
WHat do i select in below option?


Part C – Travel to Australia

32) Are you travelling, or did you travel to Australia with any other 
person(s)?
No

Yes Give details



Q2)
For question 45, places where you have lived, the form says, 'If insufficient space, give details at Part J'. I saw part J and it has few large text boxes. Should i directly write in those text boxes or should i write the remaining details in some documents like say a Excel worksheet or a word doc and upload the same as other documents and provide details about them in part J ?


----------



## rohit_mca2000 (Apr 10, 2012)

Another question related to question 45 is that , do i have to mention details about my 3 weeks of Stay in USA? I did not mention the same in the main form becuase it talked providing details of all countries where you had lived for 12 months or more. However this question does not talk about any such thing. So does that meann i have to give details of my 3 weeks stay in USA?
The precise question in the form is 
45
List, in chronological order, the addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia). You must account for every year. 
If you are unable to provide an address for any period of time please provide an explanation. (If insufficient space, give details at Part J)


----------



## rohit_mca2000 (Apr 10, 2012)

hello expert,

can you please help me with remaining questions? I plan to upload my form-80 by tomorrow.
I would really appreciate an early response.

Thanks,
Rohit


----------



## vertigo (Oct 8, 2012)

*form 80*

hi all!

need help! I was issued a bulgarian passport when I was 6 years old ( 31 years ago) in order to reside in Greece permanently.Now I am going to apply for partner visa

I was born in Bulgaria /father greek ,mother bulgarian by birth and now greek by marriage.

That old passport of mine ,is lost ...

what shall I write in the following question?..*.. no option to write ''passport lost''.*..



*form 80 , question 10
*

Do you currently have, *or have you ever had, other passports*/travel
documents?

No
Yes

Give details as they appear on the other passports/travel
documents (If more than one, give details at Part J)


----------



## vertigo (Oct 8, 2012)

vertigo said:


> hi all!
> 
> need help! I was issued a bulgarian passport when I was 6 years old ( 31 years ago) in order to reside in Greece permanently.Now I am going to apply for partner visa
> 
> ...


*need help...it's urgent ...if anybody knows the answer ,please give me some advice...

thnx*


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

You must tick yes and leave the passport details blank. At the back of the partner visa application there is space for additional information. Write there - Q10 passport lost when you were X yrs old. And if you reported it as lost.


----------



## vertigo (Oct 8, 2012)

_shel said:


> You must tick yes and leave the passport details blank. At the back of the partner visa application there is space for additional information. Write there - Q10 passport lost when you were X yrs old. And if you reported it as lost.


you are great ! thnx !


----------



## vertigo (Oct 8, 2012)

_shel said:


> You must tick yes and leave the passport details blank. At the back of the partner visa application there is space for additional information. Write there - Q10 passport lost when you were X yrs old. And if you reported it as lost.



Dear shel
let me ask you -or anyone else who knows the answer -
*what shall I do with the uitility bills and credic card statements ,showing that me and my husband had the same address.*
*
They are in Greek and it would cost a lot ,to translate them ,all.*

We were married in August 2012 but have been living together since March 2011,so we want to show this is a genuine marriage.

What to do you suggest ?

just photocopy them ( *but no one can certify they are true copies ,cause they are not documents issued by public authorities...only an attorney probably could certify them ,but the problem is that greek attorneys ,don't have a stamp in english...and if they had ,it woulg cost a lot..) 
*

*and submit them as they are in greek , but highlight the name and address in greek?* that's what my husband had done when he applied for his australian certificate (the one he was initially issued ,had been lost) ,as the London - Diac -office had advised him,to do so. But now it's about a partner visa...they want to be sure if the marriage is genuine...

And if the marriage took place 2 months ago ,we have to prove things...right?

so confused...

and anyway ,even if they need to be translated ,who will certify they are original copies...in Greece?... I am in a big problem... have so many utility bills and credit card bills and don't know what to do...

thank you all,in advance


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

They must be translated I'm afraid. Send as much information as you can from start of relationship until now, don't miss out documents since you got married they are important to show you still live together. That was the extra information that was asked from me because I didn't send much after the date we married. if you also send the original document no need to certify them. They will mail them back as soon as they have copied them if you enclose a stamped addressed envelope.


----------



## vertigo (Oct 8, 2012)

_shel said:


> They must be translated I'm afraid. Send as much information as you can from start of relationship until now, don't miss out documents since you got married they are important to show you still live together. That was the extra information that was asked from me because I didn't send much after the date we married. if you also send the original document no need to certify them. They will mail them back as soon as they have copied them if you enclose a stamped addressed envelope.



thank you so much ,my dear shel! 

greetings from Athens!


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Can you anyone please clarify my query? This is reg question no: 10 in the form 80.

Do you currently have, or have you ever had, other passports/travel
documents?

I have an expired passport. Should I mention the details here?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes, if you still have it put the passport no/details if not estimate what date it expired. I had to list 4 old passports I don't have anymore!

How is athens? I've only been to the islands. I'd love to go to athens when the euro mayhem ends.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

_shel said:


> Yes, if you still have it put the passport no/details if not estimate what date it expired. I had to list 4 old passports I don't have anymore!
> 
> How is athens? I've only been to the islands. I'd love to go to athens when the euro mayhem ends.


Thanks a lot for the quick info...Another question...

32. Are you travelling, or did you travel to Australia with any other
person(s)?

Should we include our dependents (spouse and kids) details in this section?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes everyone who will be going even if included in the application.


----------



## Fiery (Mar 2, 2013)

*Question 57*

HI! Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.

I am applying for a Prospective Partner Visa subclass 300 to migrate to Australia to marry my fiancé. I will be bringing my 19 year old daughter and my 16 year old son with me.

While I was filling out the Character Assessment form 80 I came across question 57.

Regarding specifically the first tick...
_
Have you, or any other person included in this application ever:
* been convicted of a crime or offence in any country (including any conviction which is now removed from official records)_

My brother (who will NOT be moving to Australia) but was mentioned in this application because of question 54 regarding siblings, has a DUI conviction in the state of Montana from about 8-10 years ago.

Do I need to mention that or is he not considered to be included in the application since he is not moving to Australia, but was only mentioned because he is a family member.

Thanks again for any assistance!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

Nope only the people who are applying for a visa, you and the kids. Your brothers conviction doesn't need to go on there and won't effect you unless he was a big time drug lord or people smuggler. 

Is your 19 yr old still in school & living at home?


----------



## Fiery (Mar 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> Nope only the people who are applying for a visa, you and the kids. Your brothers conviction doesn't need to go on there and won't effect you unless he was a big time drug lord or people smuggler.
> 
> Is your 19 yr old still in school & living at home?


Thank you so much for your speedy reply!!!!

As for my brother, it was a one time moment of idiocy.

My daughter currently lives at home and has all her expenses paid. I am filling out the form 47A for her.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## ami27 (Jun 11, 2016)

I need help for fill form 80.

In Question 44 Do you know details of your parents?
In this section we have to give details if we bringing parents with us then only?

In Question 45 Do you have siblings?
In this section we have to give details if we bringing siblings with us then only?


Is anyone can help me on this?


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

ami27 said:


> I need help for fill form 80.
> 
> In Question 44 Do you know details of your parents?
> In this section we have to give details if we bringing parents with us then only?
> ...


I added both parents and siblings details and ticked ''Migrating with You'' as 'No'.


----------



## ami27 (Jun 11, 2016)

Ok Thank you. I will do same.


expat1222 said:


> I added both parents and siblings details and ticked ''Migrating with You'' as 'No'.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ami27 said:


> I need help for fill form 80.
> 
> In Question 44 Do you know details of your parents?
> In this section we have to give details if we bringing parents with us then only?
> ...


Under the question it points out that you should enter "DECEASED" if they are dead, so no it's not only for parents/siblings that are coming with you.


----------



## ami27 (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you. I dont read that properly.
Now one more thing what to write in "Citizenship(s) and year granted" In this box for my mother with whom currently I am living. 

Also my sister is living in Australia on PR visa so for her "Country of current residence" is PR but what about "Citizenship(s) and year granted" ?



Maggie-May24 said:


> Under the question it points out that you should enter "DECEASED" if they are dead, so no it's not only for parents/siblings that are coming with you.


----------

